# help with wiring meth pump



## bringdapainz69 (Nov 9, 2004)

I have the 150psi shurflo pump and there are two red wires on top of the pump does anyone know how to wire this up this pump???? here is a picture


----------



## bringdapainz69 (Nov 9, 2004)




----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

The loose red and black leads are your power connections; 12VDC positive and negative, respectfully. The component integral to the pump at the top of your photo with quick-disconnect terminals, is a pressure-activated cut-off switch, which your power will feed through in series; this regulates the pump's output pressure, albeit creating somewhat of a pulsating effect in doing so.


----------



## bringdapainz69 (Nov 9, 2004)

My other question is how are the two top red wires connected


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

The quick-disconnect terminal ends of the two red wires stay connected to the pressure-activated cut-off switch as they are shown in your photo, provided they were connected to the correct switch terminals as received; you should be able to get continuity across these two terminals when there is no pump output pressure present. 

The opposite end of one red wire goes into the pump housing, and connects to the pump motor. The opposite end of the other red wire is loose, for you to connect to a controlled 12VDC + source; i.e., whatever you will use to control pump activation. 

Am I understanding your question correctly, and does this answer it?


----------



## bringdapainz69 (Nov 9, 2004)

Excelleny exactly what.I needed thank you


----------

